# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  dosing your drugs

## one8nine

First I would like to say the liquids from www.ar-r.com are oral not injectable.
Second, yes they are for humans they just cant say that legally.

You need to look on your bottle or vial or amp, somewhere on the label it says something like 250mg/mL, 50mg/mL, 800mcg/mL, 30mcg/mL WHATEVER it is, this information is essential- its the consentration of your gear.

*mg or mcg:*
lets say you have 200mcg/ml clen .
that means every mL contains 200mcg.
so if you want 60mcg, you do: 60/200=0.3
so that means 0.3mL of 200mcg/ml is 60mcg. got it?

*Okay, now iu:*
iu depends on how you mix it.
usually iu drugs come in powder form.
lets say you have 5000iu of powder-
if you add 1mL of water to that its 5000iu/mL
if you add 5mL of water to that its 1000iu/mL
same math applies:
to get 500iu out of a 5000iu/mL solution:
500/5000=0.1mL

*Insulin Needles:* _Slin Pin_
for very small measurements you can use an insulin needle.
if you get a u-100 needle, then 100units=1ml
0.1mL=10 units
500iu out of a 5000iu/mL solution is 10 units on an insulin needle

*This is why cc = mL:*
mL stand for millilitre
mL = 1/1000 of a litre
a litre is defined as a cubic decimeter
so a litre is 10cmx10cmx10cm = 1000 cubic cm
a decimeter is 10cm
cc stands for cubic centimeter
cc = 1/1000 of 1000 mL = mL




> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=352741
> 1 mL = 1 cc = 1 cm3 = 40 drops
> 1 g = 1000 mg
> 1 mg = 1000 mcg





> http://forums.steroid.com/newreply.p...newreply&p=721
> 1 cc (cubic centimetre) = 1 ml (milliliter ) these are volume measurements.
> A mg measures the dosage of the drug a mg = 1/1000 of a g (gram)
> 1 mcg (microgram) = 1/1000 milligram
> An IU (International Unit) is a measurement of fluid
> So:
> 10cc = 10ml
> Take Sust 250mg/ml = 250mg (The strength of the drug or dosage) per ml of fluid. So if you wanted to use 500mg this would require 2ml


hcg crash course
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?p=4127466

my pct
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?p=4111013

estrogen/progesterone side effect control on cycle
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=354229





> i understand how to dose for injections but what about liquid letro would you still use a syringe to dose but take orally of course or does it come with an eye drop type thing


1 mL = 1 cc = 1 cm3 = *40 drops*
1 g = 1000 mg
1 mg = 1000 mcg 

so to get 0.25mg of 2.5mg/mL letro you need 4 drops
or use an oral syringe

----------


## Flex-Appeal

good all around info, hope people take the time to read it. you should have it on the pct forum as well.

----------


## one8nine

ill link it all over the board :-)

----------


## CeeLo

bump and putting it on top of my list

----------


## WARMachine

bump

always you always have useful information bro!

----------


## wukillabee

Bump, great info!

----------


## patrick1

i understand how to dose for injections but what about liquid letro would you still use a syringe to dose but take orally of course or does it come with an eye drop type thing

----------


## patrick1

ps

like your posts 189
great info
even i can understand them!!!!!

----------


## stangmatt06

Great Info! My question was answered without having to make a thread  :Smilie:

----------


## nancy_axel

I highly recommend seeing a person who has done this sort of thing before. A good source is the layman's guide to steroids . I can personally vouch for its information-dense prose.

----------


## songdog

I luv u guys here.No B.S.Sure glad I found this place. Songdog

----------


## jrun

I'll be keeping this post bookmarked  :Smilie:

----------

